# Is uber a job?



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

Is uber a job?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes and no.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yes and no.


lol care to elaborate lol


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Each trip is a job as an IC for Uber although you are not an employee.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

It's a lifestyle


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Depends how you look at it......


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

It IS a job. A very, very part time job.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

passenger hires me i drive passenger to point b. sounds like a job to me. so why cant we put caps in our cities so that we can earn at least min wage


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Who doesn't earn min wage?? Really, if you're not earning min wage in your market, then you are doing something wrong. My market, about $25-$30 per hour, well above the $11 per hour minimum wage.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Who doesn't earn min wage?? Really, if you're not earning min wage in your market, then you are doing something wrong. My market, about $25-$30 per hour, well above the $11 per hour minimum wage.


I saw an earlier post you made about working prime hours, quest promos and other stuff, its the same for me


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

Well in our market the growth hasn't kept up with all the drivers they have added


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

It is a gig. If you are trying to make it into a job, it will be a hard one.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Who doesn't earn min wage?? Really, if you're not earning min wage in your market, then you are doing something wrong. My market, about $25-$30 per hour, well above the $11 per hour minimum wage.


People that do UberEats in my market, the minimal for a trip is less than $3 and you can only make 2.5 trip per hour max.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> People that do UberEats in my market, the minimal for a trip is less than $3 and you can only make 2.5 trip per hour max.


Ubereats only of course, I am referring to Uber as a whole. If your only doing 25 percent of Uber, of course your not going to make minimum wage.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> People that do UberEats in my market, the minimal for a trip is less than $3 and you can only make 2.5 trip per hour max.


Yeah, I don't see how anyone could do Eats full time and make any money. As a fill in when rides are slow, ok I guess.

Uber is a job if you treat it like one. If you're lazy and picky, you'll end up sitting around not making any money. But if you set yourself a regular schedule, find the busy areas and service them, work whatever angles there are for extra money (surge, Quest, etc), then you can make some money at it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

GTADriver said:


> passenger hires me i drive passenger to point b. sounds like a job to me. so why cant we put caps in our cities so that we can earn at least min wage


Your conclusion is correct, although how you got there was wrong.

Uber hires you to drive their customers from where they are to where they want to be. The customers pay Uber.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> It is a gig. If you are trying to make it into a job, it will be a hard one.


A "gig" is still a job, just a temporary one with a specific end goal. What is your specific end goal that signals your end to working this gig?



Atom guy said:


> Uber is a job if you treat it like one. If you're lazy and picky, you'll end up sitting around not making any money. But if you set yourself a regular schedule, find the busy areas and service them, work whatever angles there are for extra money (surge, Quest, etc), then you can make some money at it.


One of the things that keeps some of us around is the flexibility that allows us to work without setting a schedule, etc. I turn on the app and wait at home for filters to deliver runs to me. I have no quests to chase, and I'm not going to chase $3 flat "surges." All things considered, the money is enough to keep me driving. (for now)


----------



## HumbleKid (Mar 16, 2017)

It’s rape!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

HumbleKid said:


> It's rape!


Please don't use that term in that context. Some of us find that extremely offensive.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

HumbleKid said:


> It's rape!


Then you must be a masochist 



Fozzie said:


> Please don't use that term in that context. Some of us find that extremely offensive.


Some of you need to grow up!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Then you must be a masochist :smiles:
> 
> 
> Some of you need to grow up! :smiles:


Or a rape survivor.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Or a rape survivor.


That sucks, sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

GTADriver said:


> Is uber a job?


If by 'job' you mean an opportunity with predictability, stability and security, then no. If by 'job' you mean a way to make money, then yes.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Who doesn't earn min wage?? Really, if you're not earning min wage in your market, then you are doing something wrong. My market, about $25-$30 per hour, well above the $11 per hour minimum wage.


Sometimes you earn way below minimum wage just yesterday I had an hr trip going 11 miles somehow only pay me $10.30

Yet Lyft kept $8.80 of the $18ish....keep in mind I long hauled an extra 3 miles and 5 mins extra. What gives then?? Try driving in LA. Traffic can be as bad as 15 mins per mile vs 1 mile per min areas.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

ROFLMMFAO!

No



GTADriver said:


> passenger hires me i drive passenger to point b. sounds like a job to me. so why cant we put caps in our cities so that we can earn at least min wage


Good one!



GTADriver said:


> Well in our market the growth hasn't kept up with all the drivers they have added


and cue oversaturation complaint.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Driving ride share is a job like driving a taxi is a job. Sooner or later the autonomous vehicle will eliminate this job or whatever it is.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> A "gig" is still a job, just a temporary one with a specific end goal. What is your specific end goal that signals your end to working this gig?


Despite uber's dishonest propaganda, hundreds of thousands of drivers do this full time, and most of them qualify for public assistance.

Uber wouldn't last a day if they had to depend on the "side hustle" part timers

When the pay rates were much higher in 2013-14, there was no talk of "exit strategies" or "end goals", nor should there have been.

In theory, because drivers set there own hours, there should be no reason for exit plans.

Uber used to promote rideshare as a $90,000 per year full time job (the govt forced them to stop making that claim) and business opportunity (operating fleets of lease vehicles)

It was only AFTER uber cut pay rates to horrible levels did they do a complete 180, and declare rideshare as being a "gig"

It's yet another uber lie.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

GTADriver said:


> lol care to elaborate lol


The same way cutting grass is a job.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

veblenrules said:


> Driving ride share is a job like driving a taxi is a job. Sooner or later the autonomous vehicle will eliminate this job or whatever it is.


Methinks later, much, much later...


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

GTADriver said:


> Is uber a job?


 No, it's considered temporary cash flow.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Despite uber's dishonest propaganda, hundreds of thousands of drivers do this full time, and most of them qualify for public assistance.
> 
> Uber wouldn't last a day if they had to depend on the "side hustle" part timers
> 
> ...


U got a link to a qualified source with credentials to support your claims and supplied numbers ?❌
Or is this bitter uber driver spitballing propaganda ?

More than 80% is part-time. Large majority of Uber drivers are part-time, where only about 19% drive more than 35 hours a week. In fact, more than *50*% of active drivers (those who drive at least one hour a week) only drive 1~5 hours. This is the nature of a Uber driver, where you drive where you can.Mar 28, 2018

https://ride.guru/lounge/p/how-much-do-uber-drivers-work-how-many-hours-do-they-drive


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

bonum exactoris said:


> U got a link to a qualified source with credentials to support your claims and supplied numbers ?❌
> Or is this bitter uber driver spitballing propaganda ?
> 
> More than 80% is part-time. Large majority of Uber drivers are part-time, where only about 19% drive more than 35 hours a week. In fact, more than *50*% of active drivers (those who drive at least one hour a week) only drive 1~5 hours. This is the nature of a Uber driver, where you drive where you can.Mar 28, 2018
> ...


These stats are from 2015 and are as useful as used toilet paper... just sayin' 3 pay cuts in 2 1/2 years and the elimination of DF in many markets is NOT spitballing propaganda...


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> These stats are from 2015 and are as useful as used toilet paper... just sayin' 3 pay cuts in 2 1/2 years and the elimination of DF in many markets is NOT spitballing propaganda...


More bitter working poor propaganda Samual Clemons
Pay cuts would reduce full time drivers.
New numbers: 94% of uber drivers are PT, Thx U Mark.
Only 11% continue to drive after 3years


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

bonum exactoris said:


> More bitter working poor propaganda Samual Clemons
> Pay cuts would reduce full time drivers.
> New numbers: 94% of uber drivers are PT, Thx U Mark.
> Only 11% continue to drive after 3years


first.... Samuel Clemens was Mark Twain's given name not Samual Clemons... second...personally, I don't really care what you think... just sayin'


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Erin C Banning said:


> If by 'job' you mean an opportunity with predictability, stability and security, then no.


Oh, are there still jobs like that!??


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Oh, are there still jobs like that!??


I hear rumors from time to time (mostly from pax) :/


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Erin C Banning said:


> I hear rumors from time to time (mostly from pax) :/


Talk to them in 10 years...



Fozzie said:


> A "gig" is still a job, just a temporary one with a specific end goal. What is your specific end goal that signals your end to working this


I don't have a specific goal. I will end it on a whim, just like I started it.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> first.... Samuel Clemens was Mark Twain's given name not Samual Clemons... second...personally, I don't really care what you think... just sayin'


Sad.

Samurai Klemons would be embarrassed 4 U


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

bonum exactoris said:


> Sad


but true....


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> but true....


U sure SEEM to care what I think Mr Mick Twinn (what his employees called him during the publication of US Grant's memoirs)


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Actually to quote Rhett Butler in 'Gone With The Wind'... "frankly my dear, I don't give a damn" just sayin' ❄


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> Actually to quote Rhett Butler in 'Gone With The Wind'... "frankly my dear, I don't give a damn" just sayin' ❄


Wow, ur like an annoying exwife that keeps coming back
Just saying ♨


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

It’s an adventure!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

GTADriver said:


> passenger hires me i drive passenger to point b. sounds like a job to me. so why cant we put caps in our cities so that we can earn at least min wage


Uber/lyft are priced so far below cost (drivers suffering and the companies losing money) that any attempt to alleviate the situation will result in a collapse of the local market. IE customer prices will skyrocket and stop taking uber/lyft. (they will start taking the bus, walking, airport parking, car rental, downtown parking, ect)

On top of that any news reports of rate increases will draw former drivers back in further reducing pay.

Any caps on the number of drivers will be impossible to enforce, hence uber will pretend they don't exist and operate business as usual. Lyft will follow suit.

The card castle is soaked in gasoline and ready to go ablaze any day.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Over/Uber said:


> It's an adventure!


*More like a:*












Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uber/lyft are priced so far below cost (drivers suffering and the companies losing money) that any attempt to alleviate the situation will result in a collapse of the local market. IE customer prices will skyrocket and stop taking uber/lyft. (they will start taking the bus, walking, airport parking, car rental, downtown parking, ect)
> 
> On top of that any news reports of rate increases will draw former drivers back in further reducing pay.
> 
> ...


Yet u continue willingly to chauffeur uber's clients.
So I guess the reality for u is not so bad


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> Yeah, I don't see how anyone could do Eats full time and make any money. As a fill in when rides are slow, ok I guess.
> 
> Uber is a job if you treat it like one. If you're lazy and picky, you'll end up sitting around not making any money. But if you set yourself a regular schedule, find the busy areas and service them, work whatever angles there are for extra money (surge, Quest, etc), then you can make some money at it.


I started doing UberEATS as a side hustle to supplement my income and I'm averaging about $15/hr in the DC area. Its very part-time, but if I can turn over an extra $150-$200/wk then its worth it. It is easy with complete flexibility. But, like with anything, its what you make of it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> U got a link to a qualified source with credentials to support your claims and supplied numbers ?❌
> Or is this bitter uber driver spitballing propaganda ?
> 
> More than 80% is part-time. Large majority of Uber drivers are part-time, where only about 19% drive more than 35 hours a week. In fact, more than *50*% of active drivers (those who drive at least one hour a week) only drive 1~5 hours. This is the nature of a Uber driver, where you drive where you can.Mar 28, 2018
> ...


Even if we assume your 80% figure is correct, in of itself it means nothing.

The bedrock core of the rideshare business is the Mon-Fri commute to and from work and the airport, and the vast majority of those rides are being provided by FULL TIME DRIVERS.

A huge percentage of that 80% work limited hours.

I'm not going to provide footnotes. This is rideshare blog not a masters thesis. If you think my points are erroneous, you can provide the "qualified sources with credentials" and footnotes.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

In Boston area the weekend is busy throughout the whole time both Sat and Sun. And Mon-Fri it's dead except for commute hours. Well, nights are never dead. People in Boston go out every day!


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Even if we assume your 80% figure is correct, in of itself it means nothing.
> 
> The bedrock core of the rideshare business is the Mon-Fri commute to and from work and the airport, and the vast majority of those rides are being provided by FULL TIME DRIVERS.
> 
> ...


Duly Note:
You offer personal opinions backed by no legitimate credible source other
than your whimsy, hearsay and innuendo ✔

ie: "_The bedrock core of the rideshare business is the Mon-Fri commute to and from work and the airport, and the vast majority of those rides are being provided by FULL TIME DRIVERS"_

U don't know this as factual, it's just a "feeling" u have.✔


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

blondebaedc said:


> I started doing UberEATS as a side hustle to supplement my income and I'm averaging about $15/hr in the DC area. Its very part-time, but if I can turn over an extra $150-$200/wk then its worth it. It is easy with complete flexibility. But, like with anything, its what you make of it.


Your post comes off like a shill recruitment ad for eats drivers.

Ever since the severe pay cuts last spring, the decimation of boost, and the often laughable quests (I've seen several quests @.50 per delivery), doing eats is NOT worth it anymore except for rare occasions.

$15 per hour is BIG MONEY these days for eats, that's for sure.

More and more restaurants are complaining about eats orders not being picked up.



bonum exactoris said:


> Duly Note:
> You offer personal opinions backed by no legitimate credible source other
> than your whimsy, hearsay and innuendo ✔
> 
> ...


I'll say it again, if you think I'm wrong, you can post legitimate sources to rebut my points.

Otherwise, you're accomplishing nothing except being a gasbag shill.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I won't do deliveries, cause I don't want to have to leave my car in the middle of the street and run around office or apartment complex trying to figure out where the he'll are those people I need to feed. No, thank you. When I am just driving, I come to pick up location if I can't figure out where the rider is, I can just wait for 5 mins and cancel as no show. Problem solved. What would I do with the freaking food?


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Your post comes off like a shill recruitment ad for eats drivers.
> 
> Ever since the severe pay cuts last spring, the decimation of boost, and the often laughable quests (I've seen several quests @.50 per delivery), doing eats is NOT worth it anymore except for rare occasions.
> 
> ...


Dude, that's not the way it works. You're influencing the feeble minded.
You're not off the hook because u shout SHILL!!! Or TROLL!!!

Don't you want to qualify your reckless comments?
Don't u want any credibility in life?

And, I already posted a link showing your FT driver "feeling" was wrong.
Yet u continue to post nonsense as factual.
Dude, you're Mr Fake News


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> Dude, that's not the way it works. You're influencing the feeble minded.
> You're not off the hook because u shout SHILL!!! Or TROLL!!!
> 
> Don't you want to qualify your reckless comments?
> ...


As was pointed out by @hrswartz , you posted a link to an outdated, questionable survey from uber with data gathered in 2014, which for many markets was BEFORE the massive rate cuts went into affect.

So far, you've provided nothing that shows my "bedrock" comment is incorrect.

Let's say I am influencing the "feeble-minded" as you can them. So what? Why are you so worried that I might turn "feeble-minded" people against uber? Are you an uber employee? If not, you shouldn't care if someone bashes them.

That's why I say you're a shill or a troll looking for attention.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

GTADriver said:


> Is uber a job?


It's a religion.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Cou-ber said:


> It's a religion.


Hehehe, and like in any religion, the one who benefits the most is the church and the priest!


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

It's cocain lol once you start u can't stop. And when you stop u get withdrawals


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> As was pointed out by @hrswartz , you posted a link to an outdated, questionable survey from uber with data gathered in 2014, which for many markets was BEFORE the massive rate cuts went into affect.
> 
> So far, you've provided nothing that shows my "bedrock" comment is incorrect.
> 
> ...


Shill !!! Troll !!!! Help !!! LOL ? No Life Guard on Duty. the shallow end 4 u @Nats121


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> *More like a:*


Flew...right over, it did.


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

_"Your post comes off like a shill recruitment ad for eats drivers."_ 
_@Nats121 - lol I'm definitely NOT trying to recruit anyone. You do you. I was just responding based on my limited, but personal experience so far. As a side gig its not bad. I'm sure some markets are better than others just because of population density and variety of restaurant choices. _


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

blondebaedc said:


> _"Your post comes off like a shill recruitment ad for eats drivers."
> @Nats121 - lol I'm definitely NOT trying to recruit anyone. You do you. I was just responding based on my limited, but personal experience so far. As a side gig its not bad. I'm sure some markets are better than others just because of population density and variety of restaurant choices. _


I work in the same market as you, so your rates and bonuses(what little they offer) are similar to mine. That's why I'm saying that $15 per hour is big bucks given the very poor payouts. That's why I do eats only the rare occasion there's a decent boost.

At 45 cents per mile (even less with an eats-only account), long distance deliveries are major liability. Before the pay cut last year it was $1.20 per mile.

More and more restaurants are complaining about orders not being picked up by drivers. Unlike rideshare which only has crappy lyft as an alternative, there are other options for food delivery drivers to go, and it seems at least some of them are.

Uber is a lying propaganda entity, and when drivers use uber jargon such as side hustle and rattle off a bunch of uber bullet points such as "flexibility", "supplement my income", "it's worth it", "it's easy", etc, etc, they come off as shills for uber.

I calls em as I sees em.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

GTADriver said:


> Is uber a job?


It is what you put into it. Everyone has their own opinions. Some put in more effort than others. Most just want to complain how bad it is yet they go out and do it week after week.

For me, it is not a job, it is an opportunity to earn money in my spare time.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> More than 80% is part-time.


I am a full time driver. But since my time logged is roughly 30 hrs Uber and 30 hrs Lyft, both companies categorize me as "part time".

There are more full time drivers than you think.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Is uber a job?

Most people work just hard enough not to get fired and get paid just enough money not to quit... Uber on anties


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

No, it's a video game with RMT and no respawn.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

GTADriver said:


> Is uber a job?


No. But a modern day slavery.



FLKeys said:


> It is what you put into it. Everyone has their own opinions. Some put in more effort than others. Most just want to complain how bad it is yet they go out and do it week after week.
> 
> For me, it is not a job, it is an opportunity to earn money in my spare time.


Technically your second job is financing your guber part time gig. You won't understand it. When you use your personal asset, it has it's own implication. Ask people who have done more than 10k rides.

It also has effects of bad health besides financially screw up.

In taxi industry, if you drive for a period of 6 months, you are taxi driver for the rest of your life. Hard to get out. Same goes with guber. I made up my mind 2 years ago. Still took me 2 more years to quit completely.


----------

